# Fat Burning Shake



## MarcE (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi i'm trying to find a Fat Burning shake for a friend of mine could anyone make any suggestions for a good one she wants to be taking it twice a day.

Also could anyone suggest a good diet to simply loose weight including the shakes.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

hey mate, take the follwing twice a day and you should see good fat loss

6am-7am before breakfast take one cross trainer or treadmill for aprox 1 hour.

do this twice a day for a few weeks and then make another appointment,......

lol no offence meant mucka , im just playin wi yer!!.

serious tho IMHO theres no substitute for a bit of cardio, and diet info.

sorry, dont know of any fat burning shakes

bump for others in the know.

cheers

Stu.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

fat burin shakes? nope

tell ur mate

food got u into this state only food can get u out


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Both statements very true! and for my two cents (penny's for u brits  ) just get her to increase her meal frequancy, add some caffine in the morn/durin the day to help thermogenic effects/matabolisem and lots of water...

(Exersise would help gr8ly


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

DB said:


> tell ur mate
> 
> food got u into this state only food can get u out


Have you changed your name to Hackskii, you monkey.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

John said:


> Have you changed your name to Hackskii, you monkey.


*kisses teeth* shut up rasklut :gun:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

DB said:


> fat burin shakes? nope
> 
> tell ur mate
> 
> food got u into this state only food can get u out


hey DB what was that you were saying about Lisa having bad spelling?


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

food is going to be 10x more thermogenic than a shake as well...

eat more healthly and do some cardio in the morning - works a treat...

its hard and sometimes it hurts mentally - but its a diet at the end off the day and this is what they do


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Cap said:


> hey DB what was that you were saying about Lisa having bad spelling?


there is a difference mate...:beer1:

mine are typo's leaving letters out etc.. she is just a muppet and spells words totally wrong :crazy:


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

" kisses teet back " bumba clat, you need to check yoself fool. Before i leave you lookin like a Michael Jackson Jacket, ( wit all them zippers ) lol


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

DB said:


> she is just a muppet and spells words totally wrong :crazy:


"Love is in the air, every where I look around":violin:

:redface:


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

has there been a gas leak on the board today!???

everybody seems really spacey ......maan!


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

every time DB opens his mouth, lol the place stinks, biatch aas ho .

Baz you know:love: , right .


----------



## MarcE (Mar 28, 2006)

thanks for the feedback


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

what is your freinds physique like now has she an understanding of diet?

does she workout or do cardio?

what is her current diet like?

the reason i ask is i was asked the same question by a women at work she wanted something to cut the fat but didn't want to train or change her diet..


----------



## MarcE (Mar 28, 2006)

shes going to go on the cycling carb diet from one of your prev posts pscarb. but shes going to use a x-trainer rather than bike.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

lol!

the "cycling" part of this technique referrs to the "up/down" of carb intake,during the week, not the 40 mins on the exercise bike..

i guess whichever form of cardio you pick , it'll still work....


----------



## Fitchick (Mar 31, 2006)

PLEASE, if anyone ever finds a shake or pill that makes you loose weight without doing cardio or watching what you eat please make me the first person you tell!

I would be your bestest fwend forever! :bounce:

MarcE, I really dont think that such a thing exists or ever will in our lifetime but hey you never know.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

crazycacti said:


> food is going to be 10x more thermogenic than a shake as well...
> 
> eat more healthly and do some cardio in the morning - works a treat...
> 
> its hard and sometimes it hurts mentally - but its a diet at the end off the day and this is what they do


Good man, someone is listening in class. 

Ok, there are certain foods that can speed up fat loss.

First of all, protein would be the most thermic of foods, so a diet low in protein will be less productive than a diet that has more protein with same calories.

A steak will be more thermogenic than a whey shake, (think processing here) whey is easily broken down faster than the stake having a harder time digesting that than the other.

So if you are following so far there are foods that you can eat that will have beneifical results (thermogenic/carbohydrate Ratio) on fat loss.

Here is a list of some of them:

Asparagus, Broccoli, Cabbage, Cauliflower, Celery, Lettice, Mushroom, Radicchio, Radish, Spinich.

The reason for this is the ratio of fiber to carbohydrate is higher than most other foods.

It takes 250 additional calories to digest 35 grams of fiber, one of the pleasent side effects are easier elimination.

So something like celery can actually be counted as zero calories due to the amount of fuel (carbs) compared to fiber. Now if you were to fill up on something, the above foods should be considered.

Secondly, I like to eat all my proteins, fats, and proteins together (food combining), this is done (for me) for a few reasons, I make all my meals smaller and more frequent (have studies on this that promote fat loss), adding protein in with each meal is a good idea as you can only take in a certain supply of protein in a meal, too much protein spikes insulin, too little has less thermogenic effect, too little protein wont supply most of us weight lifter/body builder types the support for our muscles.

So, if you eat more frequently, make the meals a bit smaller and add all the macro's in together you will be less hungry, have more stable blood sugar levels, feel better, support muscle better, lower insulin or keep it from spiking so high, keep you in fat loss, etc.

I could have added much more but I have been accused of long posts in the past:eek:


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

dont spam on our board duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuufus

I deleted it mate.....hackskii


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> what is your freinds physique like now has she an understanding of diet?
> 
> does she workout or do cardio?
> 
> ...


Priceless! And just the reason I quit Personal Training at Fitness First!

SD


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Fitchick said:


> PLEASE, if anyone ever finds a shake or pill that makes you loose weight without doing cardio or watching what you eat please make me the first person you tell!
> 
> I would be your bestest fwend forever! :bounce:
> 
> MarcE, I really dont think that such a thing exists or ever will in our lifetime but hey you never know.


Ta daaa - I present the miracle fat loss shake!

Simply mix DNP with ice-cream or fat-free yogurt! Come to think of it - mix it with pretty much anything you want. 

Serouisly, dont...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I just heard on the radio yesterday that there is some carbinated drink that burns 77 calories per drink.

I can't remember the name of it tho.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

hackskii, i think its the new red bull alternative by coke - a caffiene/stimulant drink

i read an article about it in marketing week a while back regarding the proposed ads here in the uk - they were advertising it as a weight loss product claiming somethin like three cans a day can burn 2lbs of fat a week. The advertising standards agency were planning to stop them.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

mb250 said:


> hackskii, i think its the new red bull alternative by coke - a caffiene/stimulant drink
> 
> i read an article about it in marketing week a while back regarding the proposed ads here in the uk - they were advertising it as a weight loss product claiming somethin like three cans a day can burn 2lbs of fat a week. The advertising standards agency were planning to stop them.


 Yeah i saw this! cant remember what has happened to it now...

how about

Fat burning shake...

Water

fiber husks

coffee

garilic

celery

all whacked into a blender and drank................ No? :rolleye11

Or

water

caffine

eph

yohimbie

I think its only a matter of time before some one brings out negative cal shakes (kind of already done with coke as we said, although im not sure its been released)


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah fits but blending raises the GI due to making it easier to digest.

Yes fiber does burn cals to the tune of 250 calories per 35 grams of fiber.

Green tea is supposed to be thermogenic but I never really noticed that, I did notice more alkaline urine.

L-Carnitine is another one that is supposed to help mobilize lipids, but then again so does fish oils (DHA)


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Yah fits but blending raises the GI due to making it easier to digest.
> 
> Yes fiber does burn cals to the tune of 250 calories per 35 grams of fiber.
> 
> ...


 yeah well....any ideas?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

fits said:


> yeah well....any ideas?


Not sure really, this would be a great question for ChefX.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

hey, heres a great fat burning drink.... 2500mls H2O!

In 37% of Americans the thirst signal is so weak they mistake it for hunger. One of the many benefits of plenty of water. That and the fact 75% are chronically dehydrated.

I wouldnt fancy 35grams of fibre in a drink....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

mb250 said:


> I wouldnt fancy 35grams of fibre in a drink....


I didnt say 35 grams of fiber in a drink.

I said 35 grams of fiber burns 250 calories.

Read the posts more closely please this makes less room for error.


----------

